# Burning Question about Plecos



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the difference between a " Common Pleco" and a " Sailfin Pleco"

Are they one and the same?

Pleco experts/godfathers please advise


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm definitely not an expert on plecos, but our work tank has both a common and a sailfin pleco. The sailfin is a lot more colourful (gold/black instead of grey/black) and has a bigger fin.

Of course there's probably more differences, but I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Common pleco - Pterygoplichthys pardalis

Sailfin pleco - Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Common Pleco:









Sailfin Pleco:


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

The picture about common plecois not working


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Go google and type in common plecos and click on the image link. Bam...tons of pics on common plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> The picture about common plecois not working


Did you click on my link? There is an entire page of pictures of each on planetcatfish.com


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Are Sailfin plecos worth more on the market?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

IMO, they're worth the same: absolutely nothing. They don't do much besides produce a ton of waste, and they get way too big for most tanks, and even some ponds. Problem is, they're cheap, usually around 3-4 dollars each, readily available, and people somehow have this belief that they'll eat a lot of algae; though they will graze algae, that's usually only when there's nothing else to eat and they're starving. Plus, I find that they start to graze less and less algae as they grow, and once they get over 6 inches, they almost stop. Algae eating or not, they still produce enough waste to match a fully stocked 75g. Add in the fact that they can potentially reach 2 feet, and you've got a fish that's about as suitible for the average aquarium as a shark. If you really want a pleco to eat algae, I suggest a rubberlip or bristlenose; they only get about 6 inches, and graze algae very diligently. Of course, it's still recommended that you feed them something, like zucchini or cucumber.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I totally agree. I'm trying to get rid of mine.do you want him?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

:lol: not even if you paid me. Take it in to a LFS and see if they'll take him, or post an ad on here; I doubt you'll get very much for common or sailfin plecos though, even at a large size.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

How much do you think it would be worth? I bought it from a BCA member for $20. But since then its gotten too large for my tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> How much do you think it would be worth? I bought it from a BCA member for $20. But since then its gotten too large for my tank


I gave away my 14" one 3 years ago for nothing....


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

The easiest way to tell the difference between a common pleco & a marble or leopard sailfin pleco is that even small they have a crosshair or X look to thier eyes.

The sailfins are a nicer looking pleco for sure & only get to about 9" & like said before the common ones get to up to 24"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sailfins can get up to 18". My sailfin is only a year or so old and he's nearly 10"...just saying!

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=148


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to the amount of imports their is almost NO difference in price. 
I prefer sailfins as they are nicer to look at but I do find them to be not as aggressive (unless provoked)


----------

